

Ask YC: which Ajax Framework? How to deal with language diversification? - Tichy

I think the question has been posed before, but I can't seem to find the thread. So which Ajax framework is everybody using?<p>Also, it seems Javascript is developing similarly to LISP and Scheme, in that lots of variations of the language develop, all with slightly different philosophies. I guess I just have to pick a random one and be pragmatic about it? It's hard for me to do, though...<p>Edit: or is the first step of a true LISPer to create his/her own version of the language?
======
ivan
JQuery \+ <http://searchyc.com/ajax+framework>

